# cousteau is making a pretty cosmos wreath!



## Hopeless Opus (Apr 18, 2020)

hi! if you'd like to come over and get this diy, just post your ign below, and i'll send you a dodo code! 

tips are always appreciated! but of course, not necessary


----------



## Saralie (Apr 18, 2020)

I'd like to visit! Saralie from Seabrook

	Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2020

I'd like to visit! Saralie from Seabrook


----------



## Dandixandii (Apr 18, 2020)

Hello there, I would love to stop by  
Character name: Allie 
Island: SakuraCity


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Apr 18, 2020)

may i visit please? candor from hope haven :3


----------



## nerfeddude (Apr 18, 2020)

I would like to visit! Зои from Сансет island


----------



## Vadim (Apr 18, 2020)

I'd like to visit! Vadim from Alinos


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (Apr 18, 2020)

I'd love to visit please ahh <3 I've been dying for that DIY
WOOPS
IGN: Urara
Island: Starbeat


----------



## Lumbridge (Apr 18, 2020)

I'd love to visit when you've got a chance. thank you so much for opening.
oops, I am Merka from clarity!


----------



## mkyoshi7 (Apr 18, 2020)

I’d like to stop by! Alex from Orsterra


----------



## MrPolarBear (Apr 18, 2020)

I would love to come by, ign is しろくま


----------



## necronoia (Apr 18, 2020)

would love to come by! IGN is Alex from Nectarine


----------



## secretlyenvious (Apr 18, 2020)

I'd love to visit! Debz from Moka bay : )


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Apr 18, 2020)

also just to clarify i'll be inviting two at a time! ^^ thank you so much for your patience <3


----------



## secretlyenvious (Apr 18, 2020)

Hopeless Opus said:


> also just to clarify i'll be inviting two at a time! ^^ thank you so much for your patience <3


npnp, really appreciate you doing this!


----------



## drchoo (Apr 18, 2020)

Would like to visit!

IGN: Choo
Island name: Choo Isle


----------



## Darkina (Apr 18, 2020)

I would like to visit as well, please.

IGN: Angel from Happy Hugs


----------



## Rosaline (Apr 18, 2020)

if you're still available i'd like to visit! 

ign: Sarah from Oattuccino


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 18, 2020)

Narie of Dream Isle.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Apr 18, 2020)

i'll be stopping now, to go do some homework. everyone who already posted, who hasn't come over yet, don't worry - i will still let you over 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2020

everyone should have gotten a code <3 i have to leave in 15 minutes, but i will leave my gates open until then because i don't want anyone to miss out


----------

